# Αν δεν αλλαξοπιστήσουν, θα θανατωθούν!



## Ambrose (Sep 4, 2009)

Και κάποια νέα από το Ιράν:

http://www.amnesty.org/en/library/info/MDE13/030/2009/en
http://anemos5.blogspot.com/2009/09/blog-post_03.html
http://www.christiantoday.com/article/iranian.christian.women.refuse.to.recant.faith/23967.htm


----------

